# Leapord Gecko Breeding questions



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok I'm lost

I finally found a female leapord gecko that was the same size as my male, after a long time of searching. (I'm broke so I can't just order one online.) Anyways, they've been together for several months now, living in the same cave for quite some time. The winter months are over now (from what I've heard is their breeding season) and my avg tank temp is on it's way back up. The lizards have started spending time in different caves, with still no sign at all of eggs. They are in a 40 gal tank, and have plenty of food and water. I'm stumped as to what else I can do to get them to breed. If I were to put in a bed for the female to lay her eggs, would that induce them to breed? Or should I buy another female and hope they will mate??

Any info would be much helpful, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Nevermind..... Just was lookin at the female and discovered deloping eggs inside her, she looks pretty far along too.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good luck


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've never bred leos. But some geckos need specific nesting areas in order to lay. So you might have to provide something beyond what you have in the enclosure depending on your current substrate. Otherwise the female won't lay and may become eggbound - which is certain death.

You also might want to feed her a bit extra before/after the eggs are laid to ensure she's at a good size. And leave a dish of pure calcium in the tank afterward so she can get back what she lost in the eggs.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions mettle. I put in a deli cup filled with damp spahgnum peat moss and she will not leave it alone. she hasn't gone in it more than a few times and everytime she does, she climbs right back out; i think shes staking it out for laying her eggs. She keeps circling it and putting her head in there. ill put up pics of the babies


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Question, I've noticed in the past week or two her tail has shrunk substantially no matter how much she eats. Is this due to the eggs??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm guessing yes. As the tail is the main storeage area of extra nutrients, it would make sense that it shrinks as she produces eggs.

Be sure to get an incubator set up for the eggs! And when laid do NOT turn them. They must be picked up and settled in the same position as they were laid otherwise you risk killing the embryo.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Just finished "building" the incubator. Right now its up to about 83 degrees (and rising) and is nice and humid. I made it based off a few models i've seen. I will make sure and mark the top of the eggs so i dont ever flip them. I'll post pics of my incubator soon to get feedback from all you experienced fellows. Thanks much for the help!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Another quick question (as I am very new to this whole breeding herps thing). I have noticed that in the past two days, she has stopped eating, that i can see anyways. She's been moving a lot more slowly most of the time, and she spends all day in the nesting area. She hasn't laid her eggs yet, though they look fully developed inside of her. I am pretty sure she is about the lay the eggs, however I am concerned about the not eating part. Is this behavior normal for females right before they lay their eggs?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure about geckos but with beardies, the female will often times stop eating 1-3 days prior to laying. I'm not sure if its that shes just to buisy getting ready to lay, or that there isn't much room left in her for food, or a combination of the 2.

If it works the same way with geckos, then you are getting VERY close to having your eggs, so I'd check on them often. The quicker you find them, and get them in the incubator, the better chance they have.

Be sure to do like mettle suggested and give her LOTS of food afterwords. My beardie gets pinkies after laying because they have alot of fat and calcuim. I'm not sure if geckos eat pinkies(probably to big), but something fatty helps put weight back on. Making and laying eggs is very hard on her body, and she'll need to be bulked back up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Buttworms and silkworms and possibly even captive produced tomato horn worms would be great if you can find any of these. All are packed with nutrients that would be great post-egg laying.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Yay she laid them!!!









She laid two eggs just now, which is good for her first time (at least i think it's her first time). Only thing is I cant get her to leave them. I dont want to give her too long because I want to put them in an incubator right away. Is it best to let her leave on her own or should I try and get her out some more? She's sleeping right now, so I dont wanna stress her out or anything.

Edit: nevermind I got her off them and theyre in the incubator!! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats! Hopefully they will both hatch out for you


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic.

Keep us posted!


----------

